# 2018 S3 changes



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I've been away from the forums for a while. Can someone clarify the following for me?:

- the US 2017 S3's have the revised Haldex/steering/suspension changes but not the minor engine changes the EU got, correct? 
- what changes will 2018 MY bring to the US, just the 7spd DSG? when might we see the 2018 option list?


----------



## Kretrop (Aug 6, 2014)

Why do you say it's getting the 7sp DSG? Leaked order guides for the Golf R show 6sp DSG. I haven't seen anything official confirming 7sp in a 3 other than the RS3. My speculation is that it will stay that way as a selling point.


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

Kretrop said:


> Why do you say it's getting the 7sp DSG? Leaked order guides for the Golf R show 6sp DSG. I haven't seen anything official confirming 7sp in a 3 other than the RS3. My speculation is that it will stay that way as a selling point.


The canadian s3 guide shows 7spd. Looks like golf r gets it also.

"It's mostly the same story with the all-wheel drive Golf R too. The European Golf R will make 306 horsepower, while the US-spec version continues with 292 horsepower. European Golf R buyers will also have the option of ordering a Performance Package with brakes from the GTI Clubsport and an Akrapovič exhaust. We will, however, get a new seven-speed DSG transmission, alongside the old six-speed manual."

http://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/future-cars/news/a33119/the-2018-golf-gti-doesnt-get-any-more-power-in-the-us/


----------



## Kretrop (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah, looks like the R officially gets the 7 speed, while the GTI carries on with the 6 speed. I'm curious what's "better" about it, though. 

Can you link to this 2018 S3 order guide? I must've missed it.


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

Kretrop said:


> Yeah, looks like the R officially gets the 7 speed, while the GTI carries on with the 6 speed. I'm curious what's "better" about it, though.
> 
> Can you link to this 2018 S3 order guide? I must've missed it.


I have a US order sheet for the 2018 S3 and it just says "tiptronic", but doesn't specify the # of gears


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

Kretrop said:


> Yeah, looks like the R officially gets the 7 speed, while the GTI carries on with the 6 speed. I'm curious what's "better" about it, though.
> 
> Can you link to this 2018 S3 order guide? I must've missed it.


I think I saw it posted in the 8v owners facebook group.


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

Kretrop said:


> Yeah, looks like the R officially gets the 7 speed, while the GTI carries on with the 6 speed. I'm curious what's "better" about it, though.
> 
> Can you link to this 2018 S3 order guide? I must've missed it.


i think the main benefit is gas mileage on long highway trips. its nice to not be at 4k rpm when cruising at 100mph


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Diztek said:


> i think the main benefit is gas mileage on long highway trips. its nice to not be at 4k rpm when cruising at 100mph


Arguably the biggest benefit is that the 7-speed DSG is rated for higher power. The DQ250 (6-speed) is rated for 400 NM of torque whereas the DQ500 (7-speed) is rated for 600 NM. All things being equal, it should be a more robust transmission for the power levels the S3 is capable of.


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

TBomb said:


> Arguably the biggest benefit is that the 7-speed DSG is rated for higher power. The DQ250 (6-speed) is rated for 400 NM of torque whereas the DQ500 (7-speed) is rated for 600 NM. All things being equal, it should be a more robust transmission for the power levels the S3 is capable of.


Yup, and this is my main holdup on ordering a S3 or a Golf R


----------



## bahiaeternal1.8t (Feb 28, 2004)

Ive heard the 2018 will have:
- Technology package will also include B&O
- Sport package will include red brakes and magnetic suspension (can be ordered on stock rims)
- new 5 spoke 18in stock rim

No word on the 7 speed transmission but it will have the same power/torque output.


----------



## Kretrop (Aug 6, 2014)

TBomb said:


> Arguably the biggest benefit is that the 7-speed DSG is rated for higher power. The DQ250 (6-speed) is rated for 400 NM of torque whereas the DQ500 (7-speed) is rated for 600 NM. All things being equal, it should be a more robust transmission for the power levels the S3 is capable of.


I've read that the 7sp will be a DQ3xx, not the DQ500 (based on the Golf R threads). So, while I'm sure it would probably have a higher total power rating, I don't think it'll be 600NM. Highway revs remain to be seen, based on final gearing. 

Guess I'm just not seeing it as a "must have".

When do the next model years typically come out for Audi? I know the 18 Golf should be late fall. I'm surprised the new S3 changes weren't announced at NYIAS. 2018 S4 is already on lots.


----------



## Kretrop (Aug 6, 2014)

Kretrop said:


> I've read that the 7sp will be a DQ3xx, not the DQ500 (based on the Golf R threads). So, while I'm sure it would probably have a higher total power rating, I don't think it'll be 600NM. Highway revs remain to be seen, based on final gearing.
> 
> Guess I'm just not seeing it as a "must have".
> 
> When do the next model years typically come out for Audi? I know the 18 Golf should be late fall. I'm surprised the new S3 changes weren't announced at NYIAS. 2018 S4 is already on lots.


Looks like the DQ381, which some digging on the interwebs has found to be rated at 420NM. So, not a huge difference, other than the extra gear.


----------



## marcg611 (Feb 21, 2015)

Did the 17MY NA models get the revised exhaust/exhaust tuning that gives the crackle and pops on decel? I know the EU got it on the FL but I'm not for NA?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## bahiaeternal1.8t (Feb 28, 2004)

Will a 7 speed S tronic transmission really make a big difference with the S3? Is the biggest benefit fuel economy?


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

bahiaeternal1.8t said:


> Will a 7 speed S tronic transmission really make a big difference with the S3? Is the biggest benefit fuel economy?


I'm curious about this too. If the gear ratios are all changed rather than just adding a new super overdrive 7th gear, then I would anticipate there could be an improvement in performance.


----------



## Kretrop (Aug 6, 2014)

marcg611 said:


> Did the 17MY NA models get the revised exhaust/exhaust tuning that gives the crackle and pops on decel? I know the EU got it on the FL but I'm not for NA?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


No. Haldex and suspension improvements only.


----------

